# 26.8 carbon seatpost WTD



## peanut (15 Feb 2009)

looking for a 26.8 carbon seatpost for a road bike please preferably with some setback


----------



## peanut (18 Jul 2009)

bump ? aluminium seatpost with a 26.8 dia then ?


----------



## Steve Austin (18 Jul 2009)

I think i got a USE alien seatpost in the garage if thats any good?


----------



## peanut (18 Jul 2009)

blimey that was quick ! thanks

Could be ok but I'm not familiar with USE 
Is it suitable for a road race bike ? and has it any setback at all?
My frame is a bit small and I've got my saddle jammed back as far as it will go.
Usually got my ass hanging out over the rear of my saddle 

have you got a picture or linky by any chance ?


----------

